# Get Ready !



## garhtr

Looks like a lot of hickory's in my area, most trees are loaded.








And the squirrels are cutting them already !








I can't wait !
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Steelheader88

Heck Yeah! Hiking CVNP yesterday, can confirm hickorys are laoded, and, at least in the ledges area, WHITE oaks are already being cut up by the squirrels, should be a good season.


----------



## ya13ya03

I'm ready. Can't wait to drop the first one. Also can't wait to grill up some dove breasts. Me and my boys will be out first day.


----------



## garhtr

Looks to be at least a fair acorn crop here in S/W but with so many Hickory's and Buckeyes the squirrels don't seem to be into them yet.
The walnut trees in my area are similar to last season, the mast is small and abnormally light in the areas I've been to
(I plan on checking a few more spots this W/E)
I normally hunt the walnut groves late in the season but looks like this January could find me hunting the edges of cornfields much like last season.
Come on opening day ! Squirrel in the morning, doves in the afternoon, can't beat that.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Bowhunter15

Cant wait!


----------



## Steelheader88

I have never given much though to hunting edges of cornfields, can someone elaborate a little on the specifics, or is it that simple, they are just after the corn. Do they prefer their preferred tree species next to the corn or do they just pop out anywhere in general along the corn field edges. There are always a ton by cornfeeders, funny I never though to hunt cornfields on the public areas for squirrel...Thanks.


----------



## garhtr

I hunt corn edges anytime there isn't much mast in my area. It's normally a very good late season tactic , I like creek bottoms or rivers that boarder fields but any woods adjacent to fields can be productive especially fingers and wide fence rows. Look for any area that has some standing stalks. Some fields will have a lot of dropped and broken ears, some won't, it just depends on the picking methods and weather during combining. Many of the public areas in my area plant corn and leave standing edges of corn, often several rows deep and these are some of my most productive spots. Pay attention to Den trees, pines or even vines that provide some protection for squirrels.
It can be tough hunting because of the lack of concealment but fun in the snow ( my favorite time to rifle hunt) if you have white camo -- plus you can easily find areas that have high squirrel traffic in the snow. 
Hope it helps n Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Steelheader88

Thank you very much for that information. I am just finding squirrel hunting fits my schedule and tastes a bit more than deer nowadays. I will give it a try!


----------



## Steelheader88

Going to sit down with my rifle this weekend and re-sight in my scope testing 5 different .22 lr rounds for the season, what is everyone's favorite distance to sight in their rifle? I usually sight in at about 35 yards.


----------



## garhtr

I cheat and use a shotgun (mostly blackpowder) until some leaves drop. 
I use a 22 mag as leaves thin out and normally sight in at 30 yrds , dead on hold and I'll still be on a squirrels head at 20 and 40.
The ammo type really can make a big difference IMO, my gun shoots Winchester much much better than CCI or Federal.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Steelheader88

Well, I spoiled myself many years ago on a birthday with a cz 452/453, tried out some RWS Subsonic HP ammo this weekend, and it shot as tight of groups that I was capable off a bench at 40 yds, avg 3/8 to 1/2 inch. Interesting thing that I never did was sight in at 40, then shot a group at 1,5,10 and 20 yards. That gun/scope/rings combo shot 3/4 inch low at 1, 2 inch low at 5, 1.5 low at 10, 3/4 low at 15, nearly dead on at 20, dead on at 40. this may explain some missed headshots when the squirrels were directly above me way up in a tree or at those closer yardages...now I know. Thanks for the great tips guys, have fun out there!


----------



## mach1cj

Sight in at 30 yds. RWS is all I use. 1060 fps







View attachment 273211


----------



## garhtr

I'm getting worried some of my favorite spots will be cut- out by Sat  They were really working a.m., saw at least a dozen in the two spots I checked. 
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Tinknocker1

garhtr said:


> I cheat and use a shotgun (mostly blackpowder) until some leaves drop.
> I use a 22 mag as leaves thin out and normally sight in at 30 yrds , dead on hold and I'll still be on a squirrels head at 20 and 40.
> The ammo type really can make a big difference IMO, my gun shoots Winchester much much better than CCI or Federal.
> Good luck and good hunting !


i think the black powder would be fun i built a couple 32's when i was a kid i never did the shot gun though .. then the airgun bug bit me ...


----------



## garhtr

Tinknocker1 said:


> i think the black powder would be fun i built a couple 32's when i was a kid i never did the shot gun though .. then the airgun bug bit me ...


 I've got a friend that's dedicated to a 32. cal deadly accurate---- but I go with the black powder scatter gun especially when the fall Turkey season opens and an opportunity might presents itself, after that it's rifle/ pistol time.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## G-Patt

Steelheader88 said:


> Going to sit down with my rifle this weekend and re-sight in my scope testing 5 different .22 lr rounds for the season, what is everyone's favorite distance to sight in their rifle? I usually sight in at about 35 yards.


I shoot a 10/22 and use Browning Small Game .22lr. I sight in at 50 yards. Sighting in at 35 yards is just as good. I used to use a 20 gauge, but have pretty much exclusively gone to my .22 in recent years. I hunt public land squirrels, which requires distance and stealth that is more suitable for the .22 option. In other words, I'm not that good of a squirrel hunter to get in tight with my 20 gauge.


----------



## ya13ya03

Good luck everyone. Headed to a new piece of public to scout and squirrel hunt with my youngest boy. I've got several public spots to scout for deer. So we will be doing plenty of squirrel hunting the next few weeks.


----------



## garhtr

My favorite public spot, moved less than 10 yrds and done before 9. All in a small group of hickory's, squirrel n gravy tonight .


----------



## garhtr

Same spot, same log, very similar results 
We got a heavy thunderstorm overnite and the trees were dripping--- they were really moving today, at least a dozen in range by shooting light.
A truly beautiful morning, saw several deer a flock of turkeys flydown and I couldn't count the number of squirrels seen, sitting on my log drinking coffee and watching 4 at 8: 30.
Hopefully some cooler weather soon.








This Ginseng was right under my feet , didn't even see it yesterday .
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## snag

That’s a nice bunch of squirrels you’ve gotten, good eating on those young ones, I see mom and one of her kids.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

snag said:


> good eating on those young ones, I see mom and one of her kids.


Squirrel gravy n bisquick for lunch- yum.
That was probably a fox squirrel mom and son, both came out of the same hole in a nearby sassafras tree.
Sunday was definitely the better day, I love hunting when the trees are drenched, seems to really get them on the move (I'd rather have frost)
Definitely hunting a different location a.m..
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## G-Patt

garhtr said:


> View attachment 274421
> 
> Same spot, same log, very similar results
> We got a heavy thunderstorm overnite and the trees were dripping--- they were really moving today, at least a dozen in range by shooting light.
> A truly beautiful morning, saw several deer a flock of turkeys flydown and I couldn't count the number of squirrels seen, sitting on my log drinking coffee and watching 4 at 8: 30.
> Hopefully some cooler weather soon.
> View attachment 274423
> 
> This Ginseng was right under my feet , didn't even see it yesterday .
> Good luck and good hunting !


Garhter, you are an impressive squirrel hunter! I managed only one but saw 3 on Saturday. I jumped more deer than squirrels. What's your favorite recipe and how do you prepare the squirrels before you cook them off? I'm struggling on finding a recipe I like.


----------



## garhtr

After cleaning and cutting into pieces I soak in salt water overnight, rinse before freezing or cooking. 
My favorite is squirrel gravy n biscuits, roll pieces in bisquick or flour, brown both sides in hot butter then place pieces on alum-foil in 350 oven for 20 - 25 mins while you make gravy in your skillet. If your squirrels are old and tough cover with foil for the first 15 - 20 mins while in the oven, makes them a little more tender
I smoke a lot of them (excellent) and bar-bq a few in the crockpot,
Slow cook in crockpot and remove meat from bone and make Brunswick stew---(tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, corn, celery, onions) or even chili.
I've thought about grilling a few with bacon and jalapenos but haven't tried it yet--- 
I'm ready for some cooler mornings !
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## ShenangoEyes

Copied from another site, but a personal favorite, although I cook mine in a pressure cooker for about 20 mins... Squirrel jambalaya

Take a couple squirrels, quarter them, dredge in flour, and brown them in a dutch oven in about a quarter cup of olive oil. When browned, remove them. Add a quarter cup flour and cook it over low heat for one to two beers. Add and sautee 1 cup of chopped green pepper, one cup chopped onion, and one cup chopped celery for about five minutes or until the onions start to get clear. Add one cup chicken stock, and scrape up all those stuck goodies on the bottom of the pan. Add one regular can of diced tomatoes and as much chopped garlic as you like. Add thyme and basil, along with cayenne pepper, salt and black pepper as suits your taste. Add a couple bay leaves and return the squirrels to the pot. Add just enough water to cover the critters, and bring to a boil. Cover and simmer at least the length of an NFL game. After about halftime, the meat will come off the bones--debone the squirrels, return the meat to the pot and discard the bones. Add a couple cups of cooked rice to this, stir and serve.

You can add hot polish or andouille or chorizo sausage to this. I'd recommend rendering the sausage before adding it, or it will make the jambalaya greasy. You can also add about any other game meat to this dish.


----------



## M R DUCKS

ShenangoEyes...
...perfect "timing" instructions...!


----------



## garhtr

The cool weather was a blessing and they're Still working on the hickory's in my area, plenty of white oaks but squirrels are not eating them yet.
Sad note, almost no walnuts in my area , two years in a row.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## $diesel$

Caught part of a story on the news this morning about a NEW disease hitting the beech trees. Causes the leaves to appear tiger striped. Didn't hear the final outcome, but the ODNR wants us to report any we see.


----------



## garhtr

$diesel$ said:


> Caught part of a story on the news this morning about a NEW disease hitting the beech trees. Causes the leaves to appear tiger striped. Didn't hear the final outcome, but the ODNR wants us to report any we see.


 I saw something about that on the Wild Ohio site, hope it dosen't turn out anything like the ash trees and the emerald borer. I don't hunt around to many beeches but certainly gonna keep my eyes open on my next trips--- scary stuff.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## $diesel$

I have a small one in my back yard, at times it looks like the international squirrel convention is being held there.


----------



## DiverDux

garhtr said:


> I saw something about that on the Wild Ohio site, hope it dosen't turn out anything like the ash trees and the emerald borer. I don't hunt around to many beeches but certainly gonna keep my eyes open on my next trips--- scary stuff.
> Good luck and good hunting !


Not looking good!


----------



## $diesel$

Thats quite an interesting read, Dux. Yessir, doesn't sound good for the Beech. I'm sure in time they will figure it out, hopefully before it kills them all.


----------



## garhtr

Anyone getting in the woods ?
I took the muzzleloader out a.m , didn't get much rain in my area and the woods were still dry. Humidity was bad and mosquitoes were terrible. for the first hour or so.








Maybe some cooler weather this W/E !


----------



## 9Left

garhtr...Is that a 32 caliber?


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> garhtr...Is that a 32 caliber?


B/P Shotgun, It's my turkey gun but pretty much fun in the duck blind and squirrel woods.
I do occasionally hunt with an old Kentucky long- rifle and round balls but its 45 cal., plenty of fun though 
A friend of mine has a 32cal. Its deadly accurate and he's a bp diehard and seldom hunts with any thing else.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## 9Left

awesome...My father is into building muzzleloaders… He built a .32 muzzleloader for squirrel hunting… The thing is like 6 feet long and deadly accurate to about 50 yards...


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> My father is into building


 That's awesome, some of the guys I know are hard core muzzleloaders, they won't shoot anything else, wear and use traditional gear and cast all their balls and bullets.
It's amazing how accurate some of the long guns are especially with round balls, I can certainly see how guys get swept up into the world of BP, it's really interesting and enjoyable.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Tinknocker1

nice stuff garhtr !


----------



## garhtr

Thanks, The forecast is for cooler temps (little to no rain) this weekend and I hope to get out both days. Hopefully not to windy with this coming cool front, although a light wind does help with skeeters and covers noise In an extremely dry woods. The foliage is starting to thin slightly so I hope to get out with a rifle or pistol soon.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## G-Patt

garhtr said:


> Anyone getting in the woods ?
> I took the muzzleloader out a.m , didn't get much rain in my area and the woods were still dry. Humidity was bad and mosquitoes were terrible. for the first hour or so.
> View attachment 276069
> 
> Maybe some cooler weather this W/E !


I bagged four over the last 2 weekends. They are definitely feeding on hickories. This weekend will be my last for squirrels for a while. Bambi is on the menu come Sept 29th until I get 2 in the freezer. Then it's back to squirrels again.


----------



## garhtr

G-Patt said:


> This weekend will be my last for squirrels for a while.


 I'm planning on squirrel hunting until turkey season starts, maybe squeeze in a deer hunt or two if we get some frosty mornings, --- but it's always tough for me to put the squirrel gun down.
Hopefully some much needed rain, cooler temps overnight and this wind lays down a.m.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## G-Patt

garhtr said:


> I'm planning on squirrel hunting until turkey season starts, maybe squeeze in a deer hunt or two if we get some frosty mornings, --- but it's always tough for me to put the squirrel gun down.
> Hopefully some much needed rain, cooler temps overnight and this wind lays down a.m.
> Good luck and good hunting !


I totally understand. They are very fun to hunt. I've been using my 20 gauge more and more recently and finding it more enjoyable than my .22. That'll change as the season goes on, but just reminds me of how fun and challenging they can be to hunt. Good luck! I'm hoping to bag at least 2 more Sunday morning.


----------



## $diesel$

G-Patt said:


> I totally understand. They are very fun to hunt. I've been using my 20 gauge more and more recently and finding it more enjoyable than my .22. That'll change as the season goes on, but just reminds me of how fun and challenging they can be to hunt. Good luck! I'm hoping to bag at least 2 more Sunday morning.


I hear that, G-Patt. I don't quite have the eyesight i used to have. Will be trying my little .410 tomorrow morning if Mother Wind takes a nap. Once i get 3 or 4 and can make my pot pies, then will go to my .22.
Good luck to you guys.


----------



## garhtr

WINDY !
but they were active.,








Good luck and good hunting


----------



## RogerS

This guy stuck his head out Saturday morning to see what was going on while I was squirrel hunting. Got him at just under 50 yards, neadless to say, he won’t be seeing his shadow this Spring.


----------

